# Does DTV Collect Information From Your Receiver?



## WFO (Feb 19, 2011)

Big Brother Question: If the receiver has internet connectivity does anyone know if receiver information is being collected by DTV (local IP, watched/recorded shows, system health, etc)?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have not opted out from it yes, it reports all that good stuff. Log onto your online account at directv.com. Once you log in, click "My profile." From there you will find a privacy setting option. Pick whatever you like.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

run wireshark and see your rid # on outgoing.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2238392&postcount=33
and bring on the arguments.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I actually hope DIRECTV monitors what I watch/record. Nothing to hide, and if it helps my favorite shows hang around, I'm all for it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure why anyone wouldn't at least choose "Anonymous".


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> I actually hope DIRECTV monitors what I watch/record. Nothing to hide, and if it helps my favorite shows hang around, I'm all for it.


:biggthump I agree 100% They can monitor eveerything we record or watch live we have nothing to hide from anyone and also hope it will help our favorites stay around.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> Not sure why anyone wouldn't at least choose "Anonymous".
> 
> View attachment 24845


I believe some might choose to "opt-out" specifically to reduce their internet traffic.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> I believe some might choose to "opt-out" specifically to reduce their internet traffic.


A couple kB of data at 3AM can't possibly have any negative impact.


----------

